# Reach?



## TrustyHusky (Sep 19, 2010)

Any halo reach players wanna play with me?


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 20, 2010)

Really? No one has responded to this yet? I've been playing Reach since Thursday and having some furs to play with would be nice.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

I can play with people IRL.

So no.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

It really sucks how all of noble team dies at the end.
But what was up with how noble six died?
If there is nothing you have learned from playing on legendary, when there are that many covenants around RUN LIKE HELL!


----------



## Twink (Sep 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It really sucks how all of noble team dies at the end.
> But what was up with how noble six died?
> If there is nothing you have learned from playing on legendary, when there are that many covenants around RUN LIKE HELL!


 
helmetless hand to hand is the best way to go out dude


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

Twink said:


> helmetless hand to hand is the best way to go out dude


 Fuck that, I'd keep running like hell and hijack a covenant ship to get out of there.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 20, 2010)

Real men stand their ground.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 20, 2010)

Meh, it kind of put me off that every time one of them died it wasn't like a huge huge thing, it was just kind of "Oh, I've gotta die to help you." "Okay, good luck" "Thankskaybai!" Or like "Oh, she got shot. Too bad..." Well, maybe not exactly like that. But pretty darn close.


----------



## Ash (Sep 20, 2010)

Count me in =o

ETP_Ash


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 20, 2010)

TrustyHusky said:


> Any halo reach players wanna play with me?


 
I'm game just shoot me a friend request\
fox415


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been playin' Reach almost non-stop for five days now. So hell yes.

GT- The Wolf5000

Not very original, I know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Meh, it kind of put me off that every time one of them died it wasn't like a huge huge thing, it was just kind of "Oh, I've gotta die to help you." "Okay, good luck" "Thankskaybai!" Or like "Oh, she got shot. Too bad..." Well, maybe not exactly like that. But pretty darn close.


 They're spartans, they've brushed with death so many times they outta give him a high five when he passes by.


Toraneko said:


> Real men stand their ground


 -and die.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 20, 2010)

Waiting for someone to make a retarded image macro of "HALO: Reach Toothbrush".


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Waiting for someone to make a retarded image macro of "HALO: Reach Toothbrush".


 [video=youtube;FkqSbjGy4dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkqSbjGy4dw[/video]
You're welcome.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm currently half-way through "The Pillar of Autumn" so I haven't seen the ending yet. I keep getting caught up in online play. I'm suprised at how horrible people are at this game. And I haven't played a Halo game online since last summer, never got ODST.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Fuck that, I'd keep running like hell and hijack a covenant ship to get out of there.


 
You're not playing as John-117, dude.

Edit: Emile's such a jerk and Jun is a useless tard.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 20, 2010)

I love the ending cut scene where you can see Master Chief in cyro as the troops walk in the Pillar of Autumn.

I also love how no one knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You're not playing as John-117, dude.
> 
> Edit: Emile's such a jerk and Jun is a useless tard.


 I know, but when you are so screwed your mission is "survive" RUN!
Covenant survival plan
A)Hijack a carrier go to a human planet.
B)Sneak on carrier going to human planet and for the love of god don't let them find out.
C)Hijack a covenant vehicle and find a area with least amount of covenant, don't get discovered and hold out hiding somewhere.

Emile's death was badass.
I liked jorge the best.


Alstor said:


> I love the ending cut scene where you can see Master Chief in cyro as the troops walk in the Pillar of Autumn.
> I also love how no one knows what I'm talking about.


 I know what you are talking about, during the ending cut scene move the right analog right and it'll show master chief.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It really sucks how all of noble team dies at the end.
> But what was up with how noble six died?
> If there is nothing you have learned from playing on legendary, when there are that many covenants around RUN LIKE HELL!


 
Fuck, now I have to play the game expecting something.
Use spoiler tags


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Fuck, now I have to play the game expecting something.
> Use spoiler tags


 It's not really a spoiler, it's not called "fall of reach" for nothing, hell even the trailers made it apparent they were going to die.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know, but when you are so screwed your mission is "survive" RUN!
> Covenant survival plan
> A)Hijack a carrier go to a human planet.
> B)Sneak on carrier going to human planet and for the love of god don't let them find out.
> ...


 
I like Jorge.  He's probably the most useful of the Noble Six (excluding yourself).



Spoiler



Why couldn't Jun die first?  The useless bastard.  Fucker had to be the only one to live.


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll play!  I've been missing my game ; _ ; I bought it, let my bro borrow it (4 days now) and he hasn't played it :/ sooooooo soon as I get it back (tomorrow I hope) I'll play with anyone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Jun die first?  The useless bastard.  Fucker had to be the only one to live.


 If I was part of noble team I would fucking beg to take that scientist to safety.

Then again if I was a spartan I would modify my armor to have two shields, that way when one is recharging the other shield would be ready.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I like Jorge.  He's probably the most useful of the Noble Six (excluding yourself).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They managed to kill them off from most to least favorite in perfect order.

I was about ready to stab someone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

Xenke said:


> They managed to kill them off from most to least favorite in perfect order.
> 
> I was about ready to stab someone.


 Damn it, I just realized this, years from now that's what reach is going to get remembered for.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Jun die first?  The useless bastard.  Fucker had to be the only one to live.


 
I know. >( 

It was a little sad how they just shrugged off each member's deaths, but I guess you could say they took it stoically and perhaps mourned privately... etc.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I know. >(
> 
> It was a little sad how they just shrugged off each member's deaths, but I guess you could say they took it stoically and perhaps mourned privately... etc.


 They didn't have enough time to mourn before they died.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow I figured this would be a large thread as furfags usually love halo for some reason.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow I figured this would be a large thread as furfags usually love halo for some reason.


 
Not on this forum; on this forum everyone loves to hate mainstream stuff. :V


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Not on this forum; on this forum everyone loves to hate mainstream stuff. :V


 Yes I am well aware of that fact.

I also need people to play this damn game with but I'm not sure if I want to play with furries. Last time I played an XBL game with furries was... strange.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I am well aware of that fact.
> 
> I also need people to play this damn game with but I'm not sure if I want to play with furries. Last time I played an XBL game with furries was... strange.


 
"Quick flank their right H&K, oh... and I got your tail *squeezes your ass*"... 


Like that?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> "Quick flank their right H&K, oh... and I got your tail *squeezes your ass*"...
> 
> 
> Like that?



Thanks I totally needed that image in my head.

But no, it was more like *MW1 free for all* "Okay, so I'm slaughtering everyone but like the two other dudes who are doing good. Everyone else is running around like chickens with their heads cut off and have various animal puns and names in their XBL names."


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thanks I totally needed that image in my head.
> 
> But no, it was more like *MW1 free for all* "Okay, so I'm slaughtering everyone but like the two other dudes who are doing good. Everyone else is running around like chickens with their heads cut off and have various animal puns and names in their XBL names."


 
You're welcome. 
Ugh, the animal puns... "look at me I'm lonewulfyiffer13849635463. *awesomeface*"
"You just became my target for this match. -__-"


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're welcome.
> Ugh, the animal puns... "look at me I'm lonewulfyiffer13849635463. *awesomeface*"
> "You just became my target for this match. -__-"


 Yeah don't teabag users like that, they may like it :V

If I am playing a online game I don't care the objective I will solely focus on killing them the whole match.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're welcome.
> Ugh, the animal puns... "look at me I'm lonewulfyiffer13849635463. *awesomeface*"
> "You just became my target for this match. -__-"


 The only time I ever see those... people, is when I play with furfags.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The only time I ever see those... people, is when I play with furfags.


 The only reason why people like that only play with other furries is cause otherwise everyone would kill them/teamkill.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The only reason why people like that only play with other furries is cause otherwise everyone would kill them/teamkill.


 Probably.

Reminds me of the other night when we all ganged up on my cousin and made him ragequit during custom games in Reach.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Probably.
> 
> Reminds me of the other night when we all ganged up on my cousin and made him ragequit during custom games in Reach.


 I can't wait to get my computer fixed so I can't gang up on them in halflife 2, since I don't have a xbox360 I had to play reach on a friend's console.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I can't wait to get my computer fixed so I can't gang up on them in halflife 2, since I don't have a xbox360 I had to play reach on a friend's console.


 If you wanna gang up on furries get TF2. They LOVE that game for some reason.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you wanna gang up on furries get TF2. They LOVE that game for some reason.


 I plan on doing that, is it just me or do most furries suck at video games for some reason?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I plan on doing that, is it just me or do most furries suck at video games for some reason?


 Oh they do. Most of them are probably too busy jackin' it to dog cocks or something.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh they do. Most of them are probably too busy jackin' it to dog cocks or something.


 They're probably used to only playing secondlife.

Oh have you seen the ending to reach yet?
On the final cutscene toggle the right analog right.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They're probably used to only playing secondlife.
> 
> Oh have you seen the ending to reach yet?
> On the final cutscene toggle the right analog right.


 Yes I've seen master chief in the last cutscene, and after the rest of the ending I wanna see a remake of halo 1 so fucking bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I've seen master chief in the last cutscene, and after the rest of the ending I wanna see a remake of halo 1 so fucking bad.


 A remake would have to be epicly done.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

People PM me your xbox name or something as I am off work for the next 3 days and have nobody to play Reach with


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, I did not know you could toggle the movie scenes. I will have to go back and see. Besides I need to go back and play it on Legendary since I only beat it on normal.

And I like to think I'm a pretty okay guy at all the online multiplay games. I fucking hate Pro Slayer and Slayer DMRs, the headshots in this game are all fucked up unless you play SWAT. It takes like 7 DMR shots to get a headshot, and like 3 or 4 with the sniper rifle.

But my GT is:  Maraxk87  on XBL


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone in here insane enough to pull off an entire solo run on Legendary?  I just did, and my hands are still in aching pain from the intense death-grip I had on my poor controller for hours on end.  D:  M5: Long Night of Solace especially had me screaming swear words I never thought existed.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Anyone in here insane enough to pull off an entire solo run on Legendary?  I just did, and my hands are still in aching pain from the intense death-grip I had on my poor controller for hours on end.  D:  M5: Long Night of Solace especially had me screaming swear words I never thought existed.


 I'm working on it. It's not as hard as I thought it would be but there are some moments that are so ball bustingly hard...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll attempt Heroic solo, but hell no to Legendary.

The game loves to punish you for your mistakes it seems.  x3

Edit: Reminds me of how much of a bitch ODST was on Heroic.  Those fucking snipers.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'll attempt Heroic solo, but hell no to Legendary.
> 
> The game loves to punish you for your mistakes it seems.  x3
> 
> Edit: Reminds me of how much of a bitch ODST was on Heroic.  Those fucking snipers.


 <Did it on legendary, was a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'll attempt Heroic solo, but hell no to Legendary.
> 
> The game loves to punish you for your mistakes it seems.  x3
> 
> Edit: Reminds me of how much of a bitch ODST was on Heroic.  Those fucking snipers.


 Maybe I'm a better halo player than I thought but I don't think legendary is as crazy hard as people make it out to be. Some areas may take a billion fucking tries but if you take it slow and engage enemies at long ranges you usually do fine. I even got the avatar helmet for not dying on legendary :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, the key thing is patience.  You just have to resist the urge to want to run out there and gun shit down.

Which I'm terrible at.  xD


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah, the key thing is patience.  You just have to resist the urge to want to run out there and gun shit down.
> 
> Which I'm terrible at.  xD



Also elites are the worst things ever in legendary. I had one survive 2 direct hits from a rocket launcher and the golden ones take an entire sniper rifle mag to kill, even with headshots.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also elites are the worst things ever in legendary. I had one survive 2 direct hits from a rocket launcher and the golden ones take an entire sniper rifle mag to kill, even with headshots.


 
I had a Hunter survive two plasma 'nades (that were stuck to him) on Normal.  :|  So yeah, I can imagine how tough everything is on Legendary.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I had a Hunter survive two plasma 'nades (that were stuck to him) on Normal.  :|  So yeah, I can imagine how tough everything is on Legendary.


 Also I hate your kind.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also I hate your kind.


 
Agreed.  Needle Rifles and Focus Rifles make Spartans frown.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also elites are the worst things ever in legendary. I had one survive 2 direct hits from a rocket launcher and the golden ones take an entire sniper rifle mag to kill, even with headshots.


 
Or how about some elites late in the game that require TWO hits with the Gravity Hammer?  The final section where you have to use the Mass Driver Cannon to destroy the Covenant ships requires memorization, for if you blast 'em in the wrong order, you're pretty much screwed.  Legendary was punishing, but that sigh of relief I gave at the end (as well as the 360G I received) made the effort that much more worth it.  Never again!  XD


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Agreed.  Needle Rifles and Focus Rifles make Spartans frown.



Unless said spartan has a needle rifle, they are so much more fun than the DMR.



DragonRift said:


> Or how about some elites late in the game that require TWO hits with the Gravity Hammer?  The final section where you have to use the Mass Driver Cannon to destroy the Covenant ships requires memorization, for if you blast 'em in the wrong order, you're pretty much screwed.  Legendary was punishing, but that sigh of relief I gave at the end (as well as the 360G I received) made the effort that much more worth it.  Never again!  XD


 Oh boy I can't wait for that part.


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> <Did it on legendary, was a fucking nightmare.


 
Takes about 20 retries to get through a big fight... My best buddy was noob combo. Plasma pistol + precision headshot = dead elite. Everything else was cannon fodder.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kaleya said:


> Everything else was cannon fodder.


 I take offense to that :V


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I take offense to that :V



...Umm cannon fodder in a good way? ^^;


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kaleya said:


> ...Umm cannon fodder in a good way? ^^;


 :V means sarcasm, I picked this username as a misnomer.


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> :V means sarcasm, I picked this username as a misnomer.


 
Having a hard time understanding your use of misnomer. @_@ -rubs my head-


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kaleya said:


> Having a hard time understanding your use of misnomer. @_@ -rubs my head-


 My username is CannonFodder, but when it comes to shooting games I'm badass.


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My username is CannonFodder, but when it comes to shooting games I'm badass.


 
hehe otays, I get it now. Clever. :3 I likes.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe I'm a better halo player than I thought but I don't think legendary is as crazy hard as people make it out to be. Some areas may take a billion fucking tries but if you take it slow and engage enemies at long ranges you usually do fine. I even got the avatar helmet for not dying on legendary :V


 
Well, that's because you allowed the DMR and Needle Rifle to become your most precious friends.  Those two weapons saved my arse countless times.


----------



## chewie (Sep 22, 2010)

cut67 add me......


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 22, 2010)

I started legendary with I think like 5 skulls on. I played it nearly all day yesterday and I'm only about a quarter of the way through the ONI:Sword Base level.

I have the , 2x Health for Covenant, Dodgey Covenant, 2x More Nades, Birthday Party Grunts, and Different Conversations. I can't remember what their real names are but yeeeeeaaahhh, try legendary with the first three on.

P.S. - Its so satisfying to hear the death of a grunt with a big "YAAAAAAAYYYY!"


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 22, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I started legendary with I think like 5 skulls on. I played it nearly all day yesterday and I'm only about a quarter of the way through the ONI:Sword Base level.
> 
> I have the , 2x Health for Covenant, Dodgey Covenant, 2x More Nades, Birthday Party Grunts, and Different Conversations. I can't remember what their real names are but yeeeeeaaahhh, try legendary with the first three on.
> 
> P.S. - Its so satisfying to hear the death of a grunt with a big "YAAAAAAAYYYY!"



o.o;; Legendary + skulls.. I commend your bravery. Mythic, Thunderstorm, Famine, and Tilt would imo be the hardest legendary campaign you could ever play. Besides putting all skulls on.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 22, 2010)

Kaleya said:


> o.o;; Legendary + skulls.. I commend your bravery. Mythic, Thunderstorm, Famine, and Tilt would imo be the hardest legendary campaign you could ever play. Besides putting all skulls on.


 
>.> beat ODST with all of the skulls he used and these on legendary >.> was fun as hell but NEVER again


----------



## Mentova (Sep 22, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Well, that's because you allowed the DMR and Needle Rifle to become your most precious friends.  Those two weapons saved my arse countless times.



plasma weapon + DMR/Needle rifle is literally the best combo for legendary. It has also saved my ass countless times. :V

(Also did you guys know the needle rifle is an automatic? I did not know that :V )



chewie said:


> cut67 add me......



Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## Kaleya (Sep 22, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> >.> beat ODST with all of the skulls he  used and these on legendary >.> was fun as hell but NEVER  again


 
ODST imo wasn't that hard of a halo game.(yet skulls would make it hard) I still think halo 2 had the hardest campaign of them all. -shutters from jackal snipers-



Heckler & Koch said:


> plasma weapon + DMR/Needle rifle is literally the best combo for legendary. It has also saved my ass countless times. :V
> 
> (Also did you guys know the needle rifle is an automatic? I did not know that :V )


 
Nope, but I'm sure pulling the trigger repeatedly is faster than holding it down. If I remember the carbine was the same way in Halo 3.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2010)

Kaleya said:


> Nope, but I'm sure pulling the trigger repeatedly is faster than holding it down. If I remember the carbine was the same way in Halo 3.



After testing it I'm pretty sure it has a firing cap and does not go any faster if you tap the trigger.


----------



## Kuraggo (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I've been playing Reach lately, I'm pretty good at it. GT is Sli 41. I don't have a working mic though. 

I fucking hate the bloom, it's so damn annoying how you have no chance against someone after you just DMR'd some poor bastard because your crosshair is all big and shitty and you can't hit headshots consistently to save your life. I was brutal with the BR in previous Halos because there wasn't any of this crap. But whatever.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Kuraggo said:


> Yeah I've been playing Reach lately, I'm pretty good at it. GT is Sli 41. I don't have a working mic though.
> 
> I fucking hate the bloom, it's so damn annoying how you have no chance against someone after you just DMR'd some poor bastard because your crosshair is all big and shitty and you can't hit headshots consistently to save your life. I was brutal with the BR in previous Halos because there wasn't any of this crap. But whatever.


 Short controlled bursts are hard.


----------



## Runa (Sep 25, 2010)

it's just the same as all the other halos but with some minor tweaks.  It's by far the best in the series, but for all the "innovation" and "originality" that was promised, it's really just more of the same...


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Runa said:


> it's just the same as all the other halos but with some minor tweaks.  It's by far the best in the series, but for all the "innovation" and "originality" that was promised, it's really just more of the same...


 Well the campaign is pretty different, and they added a much more badass forge mode.

It's not like they really needed to add more than some tweaks here and there anyways.


----------



## Runa (Sep 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well the campaign is pretty different, and they added a much more badass forge mode.
> 
> It's not like they really needed to add more than some tweaks here and there anyways.



While you're technically right, EVERYONE I knew was 100% convinced it was SO different from the previous Halo titles (trying to convince me I'd finally like it since I was wholly underwhelmed by all the other halo games), yet after playing it for two or three hours, there was nothing new.  Sure, the story was 'different', becuase you're not Master Cheif, but that's it really.  a few minor gameplay tweaks is not enough to justify the reputation it got, nor was it worth the hype. 

Halo is a mediocre game series in the first place, and this entry IS the best in the series because of the massively improved Forge mode and minor gameplay tweaks, but when it all comes down to it, it's just a tweaked version of the same game....again. I find it so funny that the same people who decried Left 4 dead 2 becuase it was just a perfectly tweaked version of Left 4 Dead 1 with extra gameplay features, yet Halo: Reach is the same thing yet people praise it. 

Microsoft has some powerful marketting, I won't lie.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2010)

Damn it.  I still haven't messed with Forge yet.  >:O  I am failing at my "making a racetrack for every level in Forge".


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Real men stand their ground.


 
dead men stand their ground, you must live to fight another day my friend


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Runa said:


> While you're technically right, EVERYONE I knew was 100% convinced it was SO different from the previous Halo titles (trying to convince me I'd finally like it since I was wholly underwhelmed by all the other halo games), yet after playing it for two or three hours, there was nothing new.  Sure, the story was 'different', becuase you're not Master Cheif, but that's it really.  a few minor gameplay tweaks is not enough to justify the reputation it got, nor was it worth the hype.
> 
> Halo is a mediocre game series in the first place, and this entry IS the best in the series because of the massively improved Forge mode and minor gameplay tweaks, but when it all comes down to it, it's just a tweaked version of the same game....again. I find it so funny that the same people who decried Left 4 dead 2 becuase it was just a perfectly tweaked version of Left 4 Dead 1 with extra gameplay features, yet Halo: Reach is the same thing yet people praise it.
> 
> Microsoft has some powerful marketting, I won't lie.


 
Halo being a mediocre series and L4D being good in your eyes (I'm assuming you think this as you brought it up as an opposite example of Reach) are your opinions. I find the L4D series to be bland and repetitive yet I love the Halo series.

Different people like different things, just because you don't like it doesn't mean your opinion is fact.


----------



## Runa (Sep 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Halo being a mediocre series and L4D being good in your eyes (I'm assuming you think this as you brought it up as an opposite example of Reach) are your opinions. I find the L4D series to be bland and repetitive yet I love the Halo series.
> 
> Different people like different things, just because you don't like it doesn't mean your opinion is fact.



DERRRRP! 

I know my opinion is not fact, but I am able to view things considerably more objectively than most, it would seem.  I LOVE left 4 dead, but nowhere did I assert it was better than halo, I was simply saying that the same thing applies to that sequel as it did for Reach, yet one was blasted for it, one was praised.  

Left 4 Dead is repetitive, but it does have some good replay value, too.  the 'story', if completed in order, takes about the same amount of time as the Reach campaign (about 4-5 hours), and it's got the Vs modes and scavenger modes.  Hell, Portal gets awfully repetitive after only a short while (beat it once, and that's it, pretty much...I beat it again a few times, but there's not a lot of content).  

My point is that you were soo quick to decry me for claiming my opinion is not fact that you failed to see that I didn't say that. Yes, I like Left 4 Dead a LOT better, but I never said it was objectively a better game.  Closeted fanboys entertain me.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2010)

Runa said:


> DERRRRP!
> 
> *I know my opinion is not fact, but I am able to view things considerably more objectively than most*, it would seem.  I LOVE left 4 dead, but nowhere did I assert it was better than halo, I was simply saying that the same thing applies to that sequel as it did for Reach, yet one was blasted for it, one was praised.
> 
> ...





Runa said:


> *Halo is a mediocre game series in the first place*



DERRRP! to you too, sir.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 27, 2010)

How did a thread about people wanting to play together turn into a flamming war on the Halo series?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 27, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> How did a thread about people wanting to play together turn into a flamming war on the Halo series?


 
As all threads on FAF about Halo eventually devolve into...


----------



## Mentova (Sep 27, 2010)

So some dude just invited me to play Reach named "spartan laser" with some numbers I don't remember, was that one of you guys or something because I had no idea who it was and it got fucked up when I went to accept the invite and now the message is gone.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 27, 2010)

I like it.

(Late night/early morning has removed all verbosities from this post)


----------



## Runa (Sep 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DERRRP! to you too, sir.



Halo IS a mediocre series, there's nothing about it that makes it stand out to the levels of the hype and love it gets.  my OPINION is that the game is shit and it's unbalanced and it looks shitty and it plays shitty and has a lame, cliche'd story...but objectively analysing it, it comes out as a simply "good" game with nothing exceptional. 

Objective analysis vs subjective analysis, it matters.  Opionion and perceived fact.  It's truly amazing how few people know the difference.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 28, 2010)

Runa said:


> Halo IS a mediocre series, there's nothing about it that makes it stand out to the levels of the hype and love it gets. my OPINION is that the game is shit and it's unbalanced and it looks shitty and it plays shitty and has a lame, cliche'd story...but objectively analysing it, it comes out as a simply "good" game with nothing exceptional.
> 
> Objective analysis vs subjective analysis, it matters. Opionion and perceived fact. It's truly amazing how few people know the difference.


 

Do I smell a  Modern Warfare jockey?


----------



## Runa (Sep 28, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Do I smell a Modern Warfare jockey?



do I smell a halo fanboy? 

Is it really acceptable to just jump on anyone who disagrees with you as some fanboy?  I like Modern Warfare, yes, but I got bored of it a few months in, but that shouldn't matter. of all the remarkably popular FPS titles, I feel Halo and Gears of War are the two weak points.  Half-Life is intelligent and well done, with an interesting story and level design, Left 4 Dead was unique and original, and great for co-op, and yes, Modern Warfare was a well done game that looked and played remarkably realistically.  Just becuase I like another game better doesn't mean I'm a fanboy.  

Again, Objective analysis, try it.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 28, 2010)

Runa said:


> do I smell a halo fanboy?
> 
> Is it really acceptable to just jump on anyone who disagrees with you as some fanboy?  I like Modern Warfare, yes, but I got bored of it a few months in, but that shouldn't matter. of all the remarkably popular FPS titles, I feel Halo and Gears of War are the two weak points.  Half-Life is intelligent and well done, with an interesting story and level design, Left 4 Dead was unique and original, and great for co-op, and yes, *Modern Warfare was a well done game that looked and played remarkably realistically*.  Just becuase I like another game better doesn't mean I'm a fanboy.
> 
> Again, Objective analysis, try it.


 So in other words you're one of the PC gamer elitists that hate any console-centric FPS?

And before you bitch I do have a gaming PC which I play most of my games on.

And I lol'd at the bolded part.

Normally I'd assume you were trolling but furries are so damn stupid I usually assume otherwise.


----------



## Runa (Sep 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So in other words you're one of the PC gamer elitists that hate any console-centric FPS?
> 
> And before you bitch I do have a gaming PC which I play most of my games on.
> 
> ...



*eyetwitch*  there...there are no words.  I have nothing more to say to you.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 28, 2010)

Runa said:


> *eyetwitch*  there...there are no words.  I have nothing more to say to you.


 Good, get outa here boy.

Fuck it I'm leaving too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 29, 2010)

<3 Forge.  The new tweaks are great.

If only there were more of the objects to use.  >_>


----------



## Mentova (Sep 30, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> <3 Forge.  The new tweaks are great.
> 
> If only there were more of the objects to use.  >_>


 My friends and I made a sword arena with it. It's fucking great.

My only complaint is that there are no civilian vehicles from single player that you can spawn. I wanna make a forklift derby = /


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 2, 2010)

I picked it up on Tuesday, and finally got to play it Today (Friday into Saturday). I have to say, I had been on the fence about picking it up, but god damn am I ever enjoying it.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been playing a lot of Reach lately and my XBL friends list still has plenty of room, so if there's anyone who wants to do some matchmaking or firefight just add me to your friends list.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 2, 2010)

Runa said:


> do I smell a halo fanboy?
> 
> Is it really acceptable to just jump on anyone who disagrees with you as some fanboy?  I like Modern Warfare, yes, but I got bored of it a few months in, but that shouldn't matter. of all the remarkably popular FPS titles, I feel Halo and Gears of War are the two weak points.  Half-Life is intelligent and well done, with an interesting story and level design, Left 4 Dead was unique and original, and great for co-op, and yes, Modern Warfare was a well done game that looked and played remarkably realistically.  Just becuase I like another game better doesn't mean I'm a fanboy.
> 
> Again, Objective analysis, try it.


 
>CoD after 4 is good
>no


----------



## NCollieboy (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been playing reach since it came out by myself, just focusing on ranking up and earn'n some credits to get that flying hearts armor effect. So ya, i would be happy to play with anyone else who got reach, maybe mess around in forge world or play some infection in custom games

gt: mE Dolfo


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2010)

NCollieboy said:


> I've been playing reach since it came out by myself, just focusing on ranking up and earn'n some credits to get that flying hearts armor effect. So ya, i would be happy to play with anyone else who got reach, maybe mess around in forge world or play some infection in custom games
> 
> gt: mE Dolfo


 Real men get the birthday party effect.


----------



## Xavan (Oct 2, 2010)

@Heckler&Cock petilence looks cooler.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2010)

Xavan said:


> @Heckler&Cock petilence looks cooler.


 No sir, nothing is cooler than *POP* *CONFETTI* YAAAAAAAAAAAY!

And the sound it broadcast to everyone on the map so it can annoy people too!


----------



## Xavan (Oct 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir, nothing is cooler than *POP* *CONFETTI* YAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> And the sound it broadcast to everyone on the map so it can annoy people too!


SPOILER ALERT:
I'm sick of it, it always breaks the 4th wall of the game, like in the end, Emile has died, Pillar of Autum launched away, and Reach doomed, I do the very sad end survival thing and right before I die, I hear that damned *POP* YAAAAAAAY crap, and I'm like,"Dude, YOU BITCH!."


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 2, 2010)

No Xbox, only a measly PS3

>.<

*pounds head into wall repeatedly*


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2010)

Xavan said:


> SPOILER ALERT:
> I'm sick of it, it always breaks the 4th wall of the game, like in the end, Emile has died, Pillar of Autum launched away, and Reach doomed, I do the very sad end survival thing and right before I die, I hear that damned *POP* YAAAAAAAY crap, and I'm like,"Dude, YOU BITCH!."


 Yeah but odds are you've already completed the campaign by the time you buy it so it's not like the scene is getting ruined for you.


----------

